# Trip to Crosby Saturday after thanksgiving



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Making a run with a few friends to DSO the Saturday after thanksgiving... As always the bigger the group the better 

Pm or post here if anyone's interested in joining 


/i\


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

how far is that from Ft Worth.

how far are you from ft worth? i only have 1 buddy around here that rides....


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

5 or 6 hours at least...DSO is in Crosby tx if ya wanted to google map it to see the distance 


/i\


----------

